# Yard Games



## TxBuilder (Feb 21, 2011)

Who has what?

I just got a horse shoe set. This is going to be a fun summer.

Any other games out there I need to get?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 21, 2011)

Texas horseshoes, we make a 2x4 foot box with holes in it. Then we toss washers. some folks call it the washer game. You can take it anywhere and it's a blast.
The Original Washers Game - Buy Washers Toss Games and Texas Horseshoes Games
We do this when we go camping, I made mine in about 2 hours.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2011)

Get yourself a back hoe, eveyone will want to play with it. My turn, My turn,!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Who has what?
> 
> I just got a horse shoe set. This is going to be a fun summer.
> 
> Any other games out there I need to get?



I had a set of horse shoes a while back...had a danged horse attached to them. Made it kinda hard to throw, or maybe the horse just didn't have a sense of humor.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 22, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I had a set of horse shoes a while back...had a danged horse attached to them. Made it kinda hard to throw, or maybe the horse just didn't have a sense of humor.



I bet you are really good then.

Has anyone played bocce?

Bocce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Paul79UF (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in a college town right now, so the most popular yard game is cornhole aka bean bag toss.

Cornhole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 24, 2011)

That's neat. Did you make your own or did you buy one?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone else play Croquet? I got my set out this weekend and have been playing at least a game a day.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 1, 2011)

Um, no...I still have 2 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Um, no...I still have 2 feet of snow on the ground.



Lucky you, are the cranberry bogs still frozen? And what the heck happened to the maple syrup?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 1, 2011)

Still Ice skating and knockin the blocks of ice out of the sap buckets.
Going to boil down again on Saturday, maybe get in a few hundred games of cards while we wait.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone remember LawnDarts? I loved playing that! I think its been banned in our litigious society.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 2, 2011)

handyguys said:


> Anyone remember LawnDarts? I loved playing that! I think its been banned in our litigious society.



I had those and throwing knives when I was kid. Whatever happened to the days when you gave 10 year old weapons as toys?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 2, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I had those and throwing knives when I was kid. Whatever happened to the days when you gave 10 year old weapons as toys?



I do not know. We use to play with BB guns, 22's even took out shotguns to school (locked in the trunk) and rabbit hunted after school. The asst principle even liked to talk hunting and guns with us. Guess you can't do things like that anymore.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 2, 2011)

handyguys said:


> Anyone remember LawnDarts? I loved playing that! I think its been banned in our litigious society.



Handyguy, where ya been? Thought you were MIA.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 3, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I do not know. We use to play with BB guns, 22's even took out shotguns to school (locked in the trunk) and rabbit hunted after school. The asst principle even liked to talk hunting and guns with us. Guess you can't do things like that anymore.



When I was 10 I was allowed to walk around with a .22. I had a blast.

I got my first BB gun when I was... I can't remember, it was a Crossman pump and I had a hard time pumping it, so my Dad went out and bought me a Red Rider. To this day I still own and keep at least one. I love the Red Ryder.


----------



## junilerick (Mar 8, 2011)

Uh... no, seriously...


----------



## handyguys (Mar 8, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Handyguy, where ya been? Thought you were MIA.



Been busy, working on some new stuff.


----------



## nesquik (Mar 16, 2011)

We have a very popular yard game around us called Ladder Ball and every one knows how to play. Ladder ball is a very simple game to play. Each team gets a ladder and 3 bola balls. The objective is to toss the bola at the other teams ladder from a few yard away and wrap the bola around the ladder rung. Fun game you should get one.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 17, 2011)

nesquik said:


> We have a very popular yard game around us called Ladder Ball and every one knows how to play. Ladder ball is a very simple game to play. Each team gets a ladder and 3 bola balls. The objective is to toss the bola at the other teams ladder from a few yard away and wrap the bola around the ladder rung. Fun game you should get one.



Well I'm definitely getting one, you are the third person in as many days to recommend it.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Anyone else play Croquet? I got my set out this weekend and have been playing at least a game a day.



Hey TX.. i got it and i love it, well.. kinda' addicted to it..


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2011)

kaytav said:


> Hey TX.. i got it and i love it, well.. kinda' addicted to it..



It's a blast.

Is it popular over there?


----------

